# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Bakteret e dëmshme për shëndetin!

## DI_ANA

Vështroni për një moment veten tuaj, duke e perceptuar vetëm si organizëm. Triliona qeliza të grupuara së bashku formojnë indet, që ndërtojnë muskujt dhe organet e trupit. Në bazë të tyre qëndrojnë ADN-ja si elementi bazë i ndërtimit dhe shumimit të qelizave. Po kjo nuk është e gjitha. Mjafton që një mikrogjallesë të futet në organizmin tonë dhe gjjithçka rrezikohet. Kjo ndodh sepse një pjesë e mirë e trupit tonë është në kontakt të vazhdueshëm me ambientin përreth, si lëkura, goja, hunda, dhe veçanërisht aparati tretës, i cili është si nëj shtëpi për bakteret, kërpudhat dhe protozoarët, që për nga numri janë rreth qindra herë më tepër se qelizat e trupit. Sapo hyjnë në trupin tonë këto mikrogjallesa kolonizojnë organet e ndryshme, dhe bëhen pjesë e organizmit deri në vdekje. Biologu amerikan David Relman thekson se Mikrobet janë pjesë e trupit tonë. Mirëfunksionimi i organizmit varet nga raporti që krijojmë me këto mikrogjallesa. Por njerëzit mendojnë se ato janë të dëmshme për ne, madje disa besojnë se ato janë vdekjeprurëse. Në këtë mënyrë i vrasin ato me antibiotikë. Në të vërtetë mungesa e mikrobeve në zorrën e trashë do të shkaktonte diarre.

Mikrobet në trupin e njeriut

Trupi ynë është një florë e vërtetë mikrobesh e mikrogjallesash. Ato nuk janë të dëmshmë por janë komponentë të rëndësishëm të mirëqenies dhe mirëfunksionimit të organizmit tonë. Mikrobet i krijojnë trupit mundësinë për të sintetizuar vitaminat e nevojshmë për stomakun, rregullojnë sistemin imunitar, si dhe nivelin e serotoninës. Ato ndikojnë në mënyrën e tretjes së ushqimeve, po ashtu edhe në ndryshimin e peshës trupore. Pjesa më e madhe e mikrobeve që jetojnë në trupin e njeriut qëndrojnë në aparatin tretës. Ato hyjnë nëpërmjet gojës me ushqimet që në muajt e parë të jetës, madje edhe që para lindjes me lëndët që përthithen nga trupi i nënës. Në kohët e para kur shkenca mjekësore nuk ishte formuar ende ato ishin të vetmit mbrojtës të organizmit. Ashtu si gjallojnë mikrogjallesat që shkaktojnë sëmundjë të ndryshme, po ashtu gjallojnë edhe mbrojtësit e organizmit. Duke luftuar sëmundje të ndryshme, njërëzit kanë asgjësuar një pjesë të mirë të mikrogjallesave të dobishme duke dobësuar sistemin imunitar. Sipas studimeve të bëra ka rezultuar se një pjesë e mikrobeve që kolonizojnë apandesitin ndikojnë në tharjen e tij, duke e bërë atë të parëzikshëm për shëndetin tonë, i cili supozohet se ndikonte në mbrojtjen e organizmit nga kolera dhe dizenteria. Mikrobet luajnë një rol të rëndësishëm në aparatin tretës, sepse ndihmojnë në shpërbërjen e polisaharideve. Stomaku dhe aparati tretës sekreton 99 enzima të ndryshme për të shpërbërë këto molekula të mëdha dhe në vargje të gjata të polisaharideve, por bakteret prodhojnë rreth 250 të tilla. Helicobacter pylori është një bakter që jeton në acidin e stomakut dhe ndihmon në uljen e aciditetit të stomakut. Por ky bakter është i dëshëm sepse mund të shkaktojë kancer në ezofag apo ulçer në stomak. Detyra e shkencëtarëve është të zbulojnë një mënyrë e cila të eleminojë efektet e tij negative. Neuroshkencetarët kanë injektuar në trup një bakter, mycobacterium vaçae, i cili luan një rol të rëndësishëm në sistemin imun, pasi ndikonte në aktivizimin e serotoninës duke ndikuar si antidepresant. Këto zbulime treguan se njeriu mund ti manipulonte këto mikrogjallesa në dobi të shnëdetit të tij. Sipas shkencëtarëve nuk duhet të pyesim si ti vrasim bakteret, por si të jetojmë me to.

Disa procese të dobishme të mikroorganizmave:

- Në prodhimin e bukës dhe produkteve të tjera drithore
- Prodhimi i kosit nga qumështi bëhet nëpërmjet veprimtarisë së mikroflorës së fermentimit laktik
- Nga fermentimi alkoolik i lëngut të rrushit prodhohet vera
- Prodhimi i birrës duhet të kalojë në proceset e fermentimit me maja
- Prodhimi i alkoolit etilik (etanolit) të pastër nga produktet ushqimore që përmbajnë sheqerna (drithëra, patate etj) bëhet me anën e fermentimit alkoolik me maja alkoolike, etj.

Përdorimi i antibiotikëvei shoqëruar më vitamina
Përdorimi i antibiotikëve shoqërohet me vitamina të ndryshme, për të mos mënjanuar veprimin e dobishëm të mikroflorës së përhershe të zorrëve. Shëndeti dhe zhvillimi i mikroflorës së dobishme të zorrëve varet shumë nga ushqimi që merr çdo ditë njeriu. Prandaj nuk duhet harruar se duhet të hamë e të pimë edhe për shëndetin e saj. Të ushqyerit e gabuar mund të dëmtojë këtë mikroflorë, dhe si pasojë të lejojë përhapjen e mikrobeve të dëmshme. Kështu p.sh. Bacterium coli, shumë i rëndësishëm për simbiozën njeri- bakter, mund të shndërrohet në bacterium paracoli të dëmshëm. Në këtë mënyrë fabrika e vitaminave, siç u tha më sipër, mund të kthehet në punishte helmesh, duke sjellë çrregullime shëndetësore, si dhimbje koke, lodhje, vjellje etj.,

Bakteri më i njohur si shkaktar i diarresëCampylobacter jejuni është një bakteri cili shkakton kampilo-bakteriozën, një ndër sëmundjet më të shpeshta bakterore që japin diarre në SHBA. Është e ndjeshme dhe lehtësisht mbytet në temperaturat e ulta apo të larta. Bartës të këtyre baktereve janë zogjtë për shkak të temperaturës së tyre trupore që preferohet nga kampilobakteret. Burim i infeksionit te njerëzit është zakonisht përdorimi i mishit të papërpunuar të shpendëve ose i papjekur mirë. Campylobacter jejuni gjendet në traktin tretës të njerëzve dhe kafshëve. Mund të udhëtojë në drejtim të zgavrës së gojës dhe traktit urogjenital. Shkakton gastroenterit sidomos te fëmijët. Mikroorganizmi infekton traktin intestinal dhe është shkaktar kryesor i abortit. Përhapet nga qumështi dhe produktet e mishit.

Helicobacter pylori shkaktar i ulçerës
Helicobacter pylori është pranuar në këto vitet e fundit si shkaktar kryesor i ulçerës së lukthit. Mikroorganizmi jeton kronikisht në mukozën e lukthit të njeriut. Kultura është metodë e preferuar diagnostikuese por mund të mos ketë sukses në një numër të rasteve. Mikroorganizmi prodhon ureazën e cila e prodhon amoniakun dhe dioksidin e karbonit. Kjo ndihmon në detektimin dhe identifikimin e mikroorganizmit të izoluar. Ureaza prodhohet në sasi të madhe sa që mund të detektohet direkt në mostrën e mukozës pas endoskopisë. Prodhimi i amoniakut është faktor patogjen dhe në disa pjesë të stomakut e neutralizon acidin. Terapia me antibiotikë e eliminon mikroorganizmin, e shëron ulçerën peptike dhe në përgjithësi e mënjanon mundësinë e dëmtimit të stomakut.

Dobia e proceseve të fermentimit tek njeriuËshtë provuar shkencërisht se në aparatin tretës të njeriut gjendet një mikroflorë, që kryen si proceset e fermentimit, ashtu edhe ato të kalbëzimit. Kur proceset e fermentimit mbizotërojnë mbi ato të kalbëzimit, krijohet një ambient acid, si cili është mbytës për mikroflorën e kalbëzimit dhe të baktereve të tjera të dëmshme për organizmin. Mikroflora e zorrëve është edhe një fabrikuese e shkëlqyer e vitaminave. Midis të tjerave, vitamina të kompleksit B dhe vitaminë K. Vitamina B1, e prodhuar nga kjo mikroflorë, është shumë e asimilueshme nga organizmi për proceset e tij biologjike. Duke studiuar këto veprimtari të mikroflorës së zorrëve, nga mesi i shekullit të 20-të u zbulua se antibiotikët e rinj, të përdorur kundër sëmundjeve infektive e shkatërronin mikroflorën.

Don Imeraj

----------

